# Anyone in Bahrain?



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I will be in Bahrain from Saturday, anyone fancy a pint?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Doesn't look loke there is Arranexpat  Maybe someone will be along soon.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> Doesn't look loke there is Arranexpat  Maybe someone will be along soon.


Tch! Susie no mates again! And the Grand Prix is on! You'd think someone would be about?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd come for a pint if I was in Bahrain 

Are you going to watch F1 live?


----------

